# Sashimi Time!



## Ginzu

Hit the Navarre Pier this morning hoping to get some Kings. Wanted to get done by noon, so I could prep the house for a UFC BBQ tonight. It wasn't looking promising after the launch. As I passed the pier, I could see the folks shoulder to shoulder at the end. But no one was pulling up fish. Made a few passes then went out to deeper water. Hooked a small spanish I could have use for bait. Millertime showed up and it wasn't long before I got the first King. 










Shortly after I got the King I moved to the east of the pier and something slammed my rig. But......it didn't feel like a King. Lots of head shaking and deep runs instead of shallow runs. After what seemd like an eternity I finally got a glimpse of my first BLACKFIN! Woot! I have never been so happy to have a bloody yak.



















Sashimi never tasted so good! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

Sweet! Great catch!


----------



## fishn4fun

Very nice! Congrats


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Damn it man!


----------



## MillerTime

He made a nice mess of your other line too.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Sweet. Lucky you. Where you using standard king rig?


----------



## chaps

Damn!! I might need to stop the inshore stuff and start hitting the gulf again. Nice job


----------



## beachsceneguy

nice catch !:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## jasonh1903

Dang! I've been wanting one of those. Seems like they're being caught a lot this year.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

Brandon... Next trip to Navarre? Great job ginzu


----------



## Stressless

There ARE NO Tuna's off the beach... LoL Great job getting him in. That makes 5 that I know of. Great Eats right there.

Stressless


----------



## bbarton13

MrPhoShiz said:


> Brandon... Next trip to Navarre? Great job ginzu


yes sir


----------



## punkfishking

Awesome fish man. How far out were you in comparison with the end of the pier? Seems like a lot of great fish are in pretty close right now.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Awesome man!


----------



## oxbeast1210

Great catch!


----------



## Ginzu

Oh yeah, a little vid of the trip.


----------



## PBTH

Hooray, I'm a speck at the beginning and end of that video. Congrats on the fish again. My heart was pumping when I saw them busting earlier!


----------



## Foulhook

That is just TOOOOO cool man. Nice job.


----------



## chip24

congrats awesome catch!


----------



## scaly neck

*good vid great fish*

Nice, Nice , Nice....good fish, thx for the post:thumbup:


----------



## dakrat

good fight with the tuna. I enjoy watching your videos man


----------



## Ginzu

PBTH said:


> Hooray, I'm a speck at the beginning and end of that video. Congrats on the fish again. My heart was pumping when I saw them busting earlier!


Dude, thanks for helping me tow the beast to the parking lot. I was hurting, lol.


----------



## MillerTime

Ginzu said:


> Dude, thanks for helping me tow the beast to the parking lot. I was hurting, lol.


Hurting? It was only 1 tuna!!!


----------



## steve1029

Great Catch! How to u like hauling your PA over that hill? Liked to kill me


----------



## Ginzu

punkfishking said:


> Awesome fish man. How far out were you in comparison with the end of the pier? Seems like a lot of great fish are in pretty close right now.


You don't have to go far out. Maybe a hundred yards or more from the end of the pier.


----------



## Ginzu

Crazy Pete said:


> Sweet. Lucky you. Where you using standard king rig?


Duster setup with 3 J hooks. Think I got it from Walmart.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Epic. How much do people normally pay to go tuna fishing?


----------



## Ginzu

Ginzu said:


> Oh yeah, a little vid of the trip.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNZatqiaMBc


Can't wait for the spring! Won't be long.


----------



## dthomas142

Nice job Ginzu! Got to get me one this year too, congrats!


----------



## punkfishking

Nice catch man, i cannot wait to get back out.


----------

